# John Phillpott



## alan jailler (Sep 16, 2005)

I would like to contact John Phillpott who used to live in Belmont Road, Erith, Kent.
He was an EDH when I sailed with him on the Highland Brigade in April 1959, the Beavercove in June and July 1959, and the Beaverglen in September and October 1959.
I would also like to contact a mutual friend of both of us an AB named Bill Williams who I beleive hailed from Fishguard. He sailed on the same vessels shown above.


----------

